
Your body is the next frontier in cybercrime - kposehn
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/05/your-body-is-the-next-frontier-in-cybercrime/
======
aaron695
Hmmm no.

I can think of a lot of frontiers in cybercrime that'll probably come first.

One day in the far future, perhaps. But that's not really a story.

------
devx
I'm sure NSA is working on this as we speak.

~~~
kposehn
I would expect it to be the CIA and/or special ops divisions, not necessarily
the NSA.

